

 2000+ potential brandable startup domains available to register - ohashi
http://www.kevinohashi.com/13/04/2011/2643-potential-brandable-startup-names-com-available

======
ohashi
This is just the first of a small sample, I've got another 24,000 or so in the
5 letter space. I will be playing with 6 and 7 letter spaces too. Do you think
this is a good way to release the information? Prefer another way/format?

------
mattblalock
Do you suspect somebody is going to go ahead and just register a big batch of
them, defeating your intent to provide some quality brandable .coms?

~~~
ohashi
It's possible, why I only released a few thousand. I have another 24k in
another list. What would you suggest to get those to people?

